# getting a terri-poo



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

hey...my mom is getting my sister a terri-poo...and they are putting me in charge of haircuts for the little guy. P i'v gone to beauty college...and we live NOWHERE near a groomer. heck we live 4 hrs away from the nearest ppl hair dresser..).... so my questions... is useing just a regular old hair clippers ok? or are their special clippers meant for dogs? as in is there a difference??

also...i'd like some ideas on doggy haircuts--i do not like any of the typical poodle cuts!-you know the ones with all the pom poms and the shaved face and puffy helmet looking poof on top of their heads  also he won't be getting blow dried and brushed out on any kind of a regular basis...so something that look good just curly...


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

He is going to have to get brushed often if you want to "style" him. If not brushed often he will get matted and than alls you realy can do than is shave him down if the matts are bad.


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

Pardon my asking but what exactly is a Terri-poo? Poodle and what? I'm just curious.


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

terrier poodle....and i have no idea what kind of terrier....


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, there is a difference between people hair clippers and dog clippers. I recommend you get a professional dog clipper, NOT one that you buy as a "package set" at the pet store..they are junk and won't last thru one grooming. I can't really offer a hairstyle until you know approx. what the dog will look like. A "terrier/poodle" mix could look like just about anything. There are LOTS of different terriers, and they all look very different..think of a bedlington, kerry blue, wheaton, to an airedale, westie, jack russel, etc...Could have curly poodle hair, could have wiry whispy hair, could be smooth coated...

And as Jessianne said, if he is coated, and you want to style him in anything other than a short, smooth haircut all over...sorry, but he's going to need regular brushing and combing. You can't just have a fluffy/curly long haired dog and never brush it. It will matt, then all you can do is shave it.


----------

